# Bugs from Borneo



## orionmystery (Jan 31, 2013)

IMG_6572 copy by Kurt (Hock Ping Guek) orionmystery.blogspot.com, on Flickr




IMG_6571 copy by Kurt (Hock Ping Guek) orionmystery.blogspot.com, on Flickr




IMG_6703 copy by Kurt (Hock Ping Guek) orionmystery.blogspot.com, on Flickr




IMG_6535 copy by Kurt (Hock Ping Guek) orionmystery.blogspot.com, on Flickr


----------



## Mully (Jan 31, 2013)

Nice collection, extremely sharp ....what are you shooting with?


----------



## carlos58 (Feb 5, 2013)

great series of beautiful insects. Great detail


----------



## ChrisCalvin (Feb 8, 2013)

wow, amazing quality. nice shots


----------

